#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-01-01
<tsimonq2> Happy New Year
<tsimonq2> meeting today!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-01-02
<adueppen> I might get to the meeting a bit late depending on when I have dinner
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam1: you around?
<tsimonq2> IvanR_: you around?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: o/
<adueppen> tsimonq2: ;
<tsimonq2> lol
<tsimonq2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Jan  2 01:00:55 2016 UTC.  The chair is tsimonq2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to:  Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team!  | Next Monthly Meeting: Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 to 8:00 PM CST, details here: http://v.gd/EEAGWg | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged here: http://is.gd/qsmiqS
<tsimonq2> sooo is anyone around besides adueppen?
<adueppen> tsimonq2: ping everyone
<tsimonq2> adueppen: I already did :P
<adueppen> oh didn't see that there
<tsimonq2> adueppen: I already know h00k is enjoying time away
<tsimonq2> adueppen: so anything notable you have found while using Ubuntu these past to weeks?
<tsimonq2> *two
<adueppen> well I'm having dinner in about 5 minutes so I won't be able to say much
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> I really think that not many people are gonna come here, so I am just gonna end the meeting :P
<tsimonq2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Jan  2 01:04:34 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-wi/2016/ubuntu-us-wi.2016-01-02-01.00.moin.txt
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<adueppen> tsimonq2: still, I did find out that you are on pretty much every single ubuntu IRC channel
<tsimonq2> LOL
<mikeputnam1> wasn't at a keyboard at 7pm
<mikeputnam1> srry
<mikeputnam1> playing Guns of Icarus on steam now
<mikeputnam1> <3 linux
<adueppen> mikeputnam1: it's fine, I nearly wasn't either
<adueppen> wait mikeputnam1 what's your steam name?
<adueppen> so I can add you as a friend
<mikeputnam1> sgtd_
<mikeputnam1> in guns of icarus, i'm sgtdsgtd  (name collision)
<adueppen> mikeputnam1: the one with the ostrich as the profile picture?
<mikeputnam1> yes
